# TNC Complete + Easy Life Pro Fito



## ParaJack (12 Jul 2019)

Hi, I have been using the TNC for about 6 months now, the plants are doing OK but nothing amazing, I was thinking about trying the Easy life profito to see if they did any better with that....But I still have a load of the TNC left, would I be OK to just do a 50% mix of each one?
I see the profito has no nitrates added, but I have plenty of fish in the tank to keep any nitrates there.

Or are there any other ready to use ferts that are better to use alongside the TNC?

Thank in advance.


----------



## Siege (12 Jul 2019)

Personally I’d stick with the tnc Complete rather than go down to a micro only fert.

If you are heavily planted use this but copy the instructions for evolution aqua Aquascaper fert instructions.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 





ParaJack said:


> I see the profito has no nitrates added, but I have plenty of fish in the tank to keep any nitrates there


Plants need a lot more nitrogen (and potassium) than the other plant nutrients, if you don't want to go down the route of adding NO3 regularly you could use the <"Duckweed Index">. 





ParaJack said:


> Or are there any other ready to use ferts that are better to use alongside the TNC?


Dry salts are a <"lot cheaper"> in the long run.

If you don't mind paying for some <"very expensive water"> then ready diluted fertilisers are more straightforward to use, but that is the only advantage.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (12 Jul 2019)

ParaJack said:


> Or are there any other ready to use ferts that are better to use alongside the TNC?



Root tabs are another addition you can try. Lately been using tropica’s root capsules for six months along side TNC complete. They are easy to get into the substrate and make no mess. Depends on what you want to achieve really.


----------



## ParaJack (13 Jul 2019)

OK cheers guys, I understand that mixing yourself would work out cheaper but I think the TNC was about £15 for 1 litre, my tank is 250 litres so I only use 25ml per week, so 40 weeks is only 37p a week 

I just expected a bit more growth/lush looking plants when using the TNC and the liquid Co2.

I do get growth, but then it seems to stop! and the leaves do this:


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Jul 2019)

That’s not a leaf, it’s a Loach.

Sorry, I’ll get my coat ...


----------



## ParaJack (13 Jul 2019)

Right, after reading a few various posts I decided to have a spring clean of the entire tank! 

All plants were taken out of the tank, all dead bits, yellow or brown bits and stems with no growth on pulled away. I then trimmed the roots down a bit and managed to split some of the plants to make more 

See how I get on now


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 





ParaJack said:


> I just expected a bit more growth/lush looking plants


They look OK., there isn't anything obviously wrong. 





Geoffrey Rea said:


> Root tabs are another addition you can try. Lately been using tropica’s root capsules for six months along side TNC complete


Might be worth a go with @Geoffrey Rea's suggestion to see if it gives you better growth. 

cheers Darrel


----------

